# Fitting ceramic heater to Exo Terra viv



## cappleyard1 (May 3, 2011)

This is going to sound a little dumb, but does anybody know how to attach the Exo-Terra ceramic heater wire light fitting to the top of an Exo-Terra viv? There's nothing for the spring clamps to hold on to :s 

I bought the light stand as well, but again there seems no way to safely fit the wire light to the stand. The other light domes seem to have a fitting to hang it over the stand but there's just the clamp with the wire light.

I hope someone can give me some advice


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Unfortunately with what you have, there is no easy way - unless the wire dome balances on top of the mesh? I have my ceramic in a dome thats deep enough so that the dome sits directly on the top of the mesh of the exo and the ceramic heat bulb doesn't touch the mesh. Its a trixie ceramic clamp lamp rated up to 100W and the dome (14cm dia) sits neatly onto the mesh.


----------



## cappleyard1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up! That's a bit of a pain if then they make vivarium equipment which isn't even designed to be compatible with their own range of vivs ... :/


----------

